# [resolved] Etec wireless router



## epsonone (May 6, 2005)

*Etec wireless router*

:sad: can anyone help have just set a Etec wireless router up ,i am xp home,bt broadband,to configuration i type in http:10.0.0.2 and got a prompt for my username which i put in with bt broadband and password which i was told off bt help line was "bt" but it was not right i was then informed to get in touch with etec and they would give me a password to over ride it but they are closed 5.00 friday will i have to wait till monday to get the router to work


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Try username = admin 
password = epicrouter


----------



## epsonone (May 6, 2005)

thanks for your help but when i got to configation -wan the encapulation was onpppoa/vcmux (correct) that it ask for my user name and password ,was that my bt broadband which i put in or my e-mail address one which i have just thought about ? i tried admin again but it did work as my connect status for the wan port did not show.i checked my filters they are correct.
in my connecting network i have only bt broadband showing 
my router is local area connect 4 status connection speed 10.0 mbps is connected but not letting me on the internet :4-dontkno


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Can you bypass the router or is it a combo modem/router?


----------



## epsonone (May 6, 2005)

i have a bt (british telecom) modem giving me broadband and now a etec router to obtain wireless network


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Does the router have a reset switch. On most of the ones I work on it is a hole you stick a paper clip in to reset it to its factory settings. From there you should be able to get in and set it up.


----------



## epsonone (May 6, 2005)

yes reset button but how does that get me through second user name and password in wan configuration to give me my connection status for the wan port


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

It resets the router to the way it came out of the box. From there you should be able to set it up.


----------



## epsonone (May 6, 2005)

thanks for all your help *terrister* up and running do not know how but its working :smile:


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Glad you got it.


----------



## adepaul (May 22, 2005)

*ETEC Wireless Router*

I wonder if i could have some advice please?
I have managed to install an ETEC wireless router and i am running two pc's from it. Eveything seems to work fine but on two seperate occasions the network slows down and then i find i cant get back on the internet. I sometimes get error messages saying that their is a conflict with ip adresses.
I am on Karoo Broadband and after ringing them they tell me to reset my pc which seems to work. Is there something i havent done right when setting up my router or is it just one of those things?
Email:[email protected] 
:sad: :sayno:


----------



## epsonone (May 6, 2005)

adepaul :4-dontkno 
if i was u i would start a new thread as this has been resolved


----------



## adepaul (May 22, 2005)

*Etec*

Sorry im new to this. Where can i find this solution?


----------

